# Groundhogs?



## Poohflinger

Any body been out lately?


----------



## big red

i have shot 3 so far.waitng for beans to get up around 3-6in.then i will be seeing alot more.i shoot a .243,100gr.sft point out of a handi-rifle with a tasco 6x18 scope.really like to whistle them up.


----------



## Poohflinger

Pups should be out soon. I'm sniping a bunch of males right now. Hay fields mostly. I use a .223 w/ V-max 55 grain.


----------



## stevecat

Are impact pictures or kill vidios allowed? would love to see some , makes the thread way more fun!!!!!!!


----------



## powerstrokin73

I can't wait to try out my new Encore in .204 Ruger! i was shooting them last year with a .22mag tryin to stretch my ability with shots above 120yds.. now i get to try and stretch them out to over 200!! can't wait. there are some good videos if you go on youtube and search up .204 ruger! heres one of mine from last summer 142 yrds.


----------



## littleking

should should be able to hit them as far as you can see them with a 204... my longest with my .17 remington (.204 ballistic twin) is 396, laser'ed with a luepold RXIII


----------



## saugeyesam

Here are a few of mine from my hay field and yard.
I use a Ruger M77 mkII in .270 Win shooting a 90 grain Sierra Blitzking hollow point. And occasionally I'll pop one in the yard with my Browning Hi Power .40 S&W.

  

Head shots baby Head shots!!!


----------



## hunt

I have got a couple with a .22. i can't wait to get the .30/06 out and go for some head shots


----------



## bigbassturd

I live in Dennison and one of those little m effers found is way under my deck and into my crawl space under my living room. Cant shoot him so i need someone to trap is ass for me. Reward if killed.


----------



## Poohflinger

I just ate sausage stuffed hot peppers at the Dennison Yard...for a plate of those, I could trap him for ya!


----------



## bigbassturd

sounds like a deal to me. you from around here?


----------



## bopperattacker

do you guys eat these groundhogs? or just kill them for fun?


----------



## powerstrokin73

most of us kill them because they are a nusance and its can be a fun way of honing our marksmanship ~~~> destroying crop fields digging holes in animal pastures or around barns and houses and gettin into our gardens... they are usually infested with bugs in the spring and summer and there for not the best canidate for the table......


----------



## Poohflinger

Never ate one. Only heard of people that have. I pick them off with a varmint rifle just for the long range challenge. Most pigs eat the heck out of the been fields and the cows can break there legs stepping in a hole in the pasture fields. So I try to get out as often as I can. They are full of fleas and ticks in the summer months like Powerstrokin said. As far as table fair, I would stick to fresh lake Erie Perch!


----------



## allwayzfishin

i have a handi rifle in 223 and a savage 17hmr that i would like to try out on some of these. pm me if ya want some company. ill bring some extra ammo.


----------



## powerstrokin73

goin scope shoppin this weekend for the encore in .204. i haven't killed one yet this year and my pasture is now over run with them, so i figured before i brushhog i'll get it scoped and sighted in and sit in the sun room with a window open and a box of shells and hone my skills  cant wait!!!


----------



## Poohflinger

Scope shoppin'? Watcha gettin?


----------



## powerstrokin73

Havent decided yet was gonna do some looking around for the best price. lookin for a 4-12x40 as a minimum. got a store close to me that usually has very good prices on everything so im startin there saturday hopefully..


----------



## pj4wd

Been seeing a few diggin around my sheds lately.Pulled the old Win 72A out and picked one off.


----------



## Poohflinger

WOW! Nice big hog. That one looks like it could lift the shed off its foundation!


----------



## big red

the beans are up and the whistle pigs are out.shot 4 of them in the last week.have 1 that is giving me fits.will have to sit and wait this one out.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

If you are considering a 4X12 then I can personally vouch for the Leupold Vari XII, I have one on my 222 and its great.


powerstrokin73 said:


> Havent decided yet was gonna do some looking around for the best price. lookin for a 4-12x40 as a minimum. got a store close to me that usually has very good prices on everything so im startin there saturday hopefully..


----------



## mikeshookset

bopperattacker said:


> do you guys eat these groundhogs? or just kill them for fun?


the pups when the size of a big fox squirle are good eatting either fried or made into a stew


----------



## littleking

I have a Sightron SII 6.5-20x42 on my .17 remington


----------

